# Largely isolated due to work. What's going on out there?



## Renaissance Man (Oct 13, 2015)

I like making references to modern controversy in all of my work. The problem is I've spent 5 years barely interacting with the outside world anymore than absolutely necessary and that situation isn't changing soon. So what controversial decisions are being made by "the people", various governments and people in your lives? Who knows. I may use a similar scenario in one of my stories.

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2015)

I can only speak locally but...

The gays can get married now. Hooray!
Of course that has absolutely zero effect on my life, never would have any effect on my life, ever. No idea why it was so .... important.  Having been married now for soooo long I sometimes don't know what I am. Not gay, but maybe a monk...

We can all smoke weed, grow it ourselves, get a medical card... 
but I don't smoke, have no interest in smoking, so... never mind. 

Lawns are now illegal (or at least heavily frowned upon). 

See?! I told you so! 
A_dd the water, grow the grass, cut the grass,_ rat in a wheel, and completely pointless. Who's the odd one now, eh? I waited it out long enough and now I'll never have to mow, ever. Thank you, the Drought and Mother Nature, possibly the Industrialists, the secret cabal...super-secret alien bio-sphere cultivators... 

Hmmm? What else...

Everyone (except me, and possibly you...) has their implants. They just don't know that I know, and I aim to keep it that way, so *bzzzt* no talky...mum's the word.

Welcome to the new world. Have some coffee. I will...


----------



## PaperbackWriter (Oct 17, 2015)

Well....most recently Playboy has decided to stop publishing pictures of naked women....


----------



## popsprocket (Oct 17, 2015)

PaperbackWriter said:


> Well....most recently Playboy has *given up entirely on trying to sell magazines*....



Fixed that for you


----------



## PaperbackWriter (Oct 17, 2015)

The future is now, man. There's too much information coming through. I have to maintain.

That said, I hear that they chose to eliminate the nudity because it simply no longer ''shocks".


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I can only speak locally but...
> 
> The gays can get married now. Hooray!
> Of course that has absolutely zero effect on my life, never would have any effect on my life, ever. No idea why it was so .... important.  Having been married now for soooo long I sometimes don't know what I am. Not gay, but maybe a monk...
> ...



Can you explain this one more? Where I am lawns are still legal to the best of my knowledge.



Kevin said:


> See?! I told you so!
> A_dd the water, grow the grass, cut the grass,_ rat in a wheel, and completely pointless. Who's the odd one now, eh? I waited it out long enough and now I'll never have to mow, ever. Thank you, the Drought and Mother Nature, possibly the Industrialists, the secret cabal...super-secret alien bio-sphere cultivators...
> 
> Hmmm? What else...
> ...



Enjoy your sense of humor. Thanks for the welcome. Do you happen to know the way past the big dipper as well? I'd love to go there someday!


----------



## LadsandtheClassics (Oct 20, 2015)

The US are xenophobic murderers.
The new USSR (there's a new USSR now which invades slavic countries) are xenophobic murderers.
The UK and France bomb people for good Karma.
The UK sells weapons to terrorists.

There's a school shooting almost daily in the US.
Planes crash almost daily when they're not being shot down or flown by mentally ill people.
Osama Bin Laden was supposedly shot dead.
Muammar Gadhaffi was attacked, raped and replaced by an evil society who are now trying to kill people and stuff.

A good recap of the last few years. In terms of technology, we can now do organ transplants (except brains), we know monkeys fight with weapons, dolphins have a complex naming system and both Gulf wars were war crimes.

And the Kardashian guy became a woman.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks for the update, LadsandtheClassics. I'll keep all that in mind.


----------

